# 50% of union coffee code in the Times Saturday



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

The Saturday Times have a 50% code of coffee up to 2kg from Union Roasters today.

http://www.unionroasted.com/times

Enjoy


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's an excellent deal. Their Revelation is really a great espresso blend. At half price - don't hesitate:cool:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 new Costa Ricans for me to try over the next few days.

Some of the Union microlot coffee recently has been very delicious. I have been really enjoying it through the LONDINIUM I which saldy gets boxed up and delivered back this afternoon.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for that. Just ordered a kilo of revelation and set a date 2 weeks from now for delivery!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks very much. 2 kg limit, so had to open second account.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good choice for brewed? I mostly make press coffee.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had the genesis Microlot before and it was superb but that was in Chemex, unsure of presspot, sorry!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I can recommend this one. Brilliant in a V60 and assume would be equally as good in a press

http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/latin-america/altos-del-abejonal-micromill.html


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice one! Rogue Espresso for me


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Also went for some Rogue Espresso, sounds up my street







. Cheers!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheers for that

emporium microlot-250g-Wholebean

finca granja la esperanza, cerro azul, geisha-250g-Wholebean

organic natural spirit espresso 250g wholebean

rogue espresso 250g wholebean

revelation espresso 250g wholebean

Advanced orders, is genius.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

This may sound silly, but are the SO's listed outwith the espresso section, really only designed to be filter coffee's - or are those of you who are ordering SO's planning on using them in your espresso machines? The espresso section seems small in the context of the number of coffee's they have on offer, although what they do have sounds good.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Of the SO's I have tried from Union only 3 (out of about 20) were not suitable for espresso, but shone as brewed coffee.

The remaining coffee held its own as an espresso, in fact some were better than as brewed.

That said, I usually enjoy Union's coffees best brewed with a syphon or Chemex.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

BongoSteve said:


> This may sound silly, but are the SO's listed outwith the espresso section, really only designed to be filter coffee's - or are those of you who are ordering SO's planning on using them in your espresso machines? The espresso section seems small in the context of the number of coffee's they have on offer, although what they do have sounds good.


 Certainly there are SOs in the espresso section that make great espresso - the Sumatra I'd particularly recommend.

I find their extra-dark roasts (like Revelation and Foundation) far too dark even for my taste. Organic Natural Spirit is rather good though.


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

anybody have a comment on their decaf? any gems there?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cant fault the service from Union. Bag arrived in a solid box with purple wrapping paper.

Ordered on 17th, roasted on 19th delivered today (21st), I suspect they are busy to with all that press coverage and the discount!

The rogue blend appears to simply be a single origin with an amended roast profile, bit weird as the SO is £1 cheaper.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Snap Gary, mine arrived today after roasting on the 19th. Good packaging and fast delivery, smelling good but am going to wait a few days before cracking on with them. Gone for a couple of Costa Rican SOs, haven't ordered from Union in a while, these roasts look significantly lighter than I remember, which for me is good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah , most people I know having tried Union have stated much darker roast styles , hence why i went for something 'delicate' even for espresso. Look forward to cracking the bag open this weekend


----------



## zappis (Mar 31, 2012)

Any one got any recommendations for which of Unions coffees to try with a v60?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

First 2kg batch arrived yesterday, half for me, half for somebody else.

Opened the Foundation today, first shot a bit fast, but in a flat white tasted lush. Deep nutty roast flavour, but in harmony with everything else going on in the cup. Sort of nutty nougat taste.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Got my bag of Rogue Espresso the other day, just cracked it open now and pulled a shot. Very tasty indeed!

Thanks again for the heads up on this


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

gutted i just ordered some last week!!!


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been enjoying some San Jeronimo bourbon microlot over the weekend - great news is that the offer still seems live on their website so everyone has a chance to enjoy the offer.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just ordered some more Foundation Espresso & pleased to confirm the 50% offer is still working. Great news


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Rogue was what I would class as a medium roast, I wouldnt want it any darker for the tasting notes to be applicable. The odd bean has a speck of oil. The pours are very pretty & one shot had almost orangy-coloured tiger stripes.

Very fruity espresso indeed, pulled ristretto style there isnt any chocolate but quite a bit more sweetness. Not particularly acidic coffee. Im enjoying 18g>29g>25 seconds espresso & 18g>24g>35 seconds ristretto

Offer still on hence might place an order for some single estates!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've opened the Winter blend. It's a bit 'meh' as espresso and lost in milk. Have gone back to the Foundation, which has depth in milk, and isn't just roasty. Still got the Organic blend to try, and the Revelation with which I am well acquainted.

To be honest, I've gone off espresso recently. I think this is because I'm enjoying milk drinks so much.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Right, I'm sorted for coffee until Feb thanks to their delivery date system.

The code still works, but I took the precaution of opening a new account just in case. My one year old son seems to have acquired a taste for good coffee. To be honest though, without the code it is overpriced in my view. I normally buy by the kilo for £12, for a similar level of quality. With the code it is a good price.

Gone for more Foundation, plus some Rogue to see if it is nice in milk.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Gone for more Foundation, plus some Rogue to see if it is nice in milk.


I just pulled a semi-God shot with the Rogue, ie I couldnt fault it at all. It was peachy, apricoty sweet and clean. If you like choc, caramel and nuts you wont like this coffee neat.

18g into 27.5g in 24 seconds @ 92c. Faster and shorter brings out the brightness and lively features as per Union's tasting notes, not a hint of roast.

I have to ask, Why did the Hipster burn his mouth on his pizza?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

.....because he ate it before it was cool.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got some winter blend in resting, this weeks IMM resting and I am just about to dial in a la lagunilla......its going to be a seriously packed caffeine week! Really looking forward to the lagunilla


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimrobo said:


> I've got some winter blend in resting, this weeks IMM resting and I am just about to dial in a la lagunilla......its going to be a seriously packed caffeine week! Really looking forward to the lagunilla


video time then ; )


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Ordered a couple bags to try shipped in a couple of weeks cheers for that







Should be sorted for Coffee till the end of december now.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

So is anyone tempted now by there 6 month subscription which is 25% off?

http://www.unionroasted.com/roastmaster-6month-coffee-gift-set-exclusive-911.html

It seems like an ok deal for 2x 250g per month but I am concerned that I would end up getting some of their "dark" or "extra dark" roasts. If I wanted to taste burnt tyres I would go out and lick the road but maybe their Revelation espresso would prove my prejudice wrong! Has anyone tried it?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Jez W said:


> It seems like an ok deal for 2x 250g per month but I am concerned that I would end up getting some of their "dark" or "extra dark" roasts. If I wanted to taste burnt tyres I would go out and lick the road but maybe their Revelation espresso would prove my prejudice wrong! Has anyone tried it?


 Revelation has its fans here but for me it is far too dark (and I'm the one who always complains about roasts being too light). Personally, I avoid their Extra Dark roasts.

Why not ask them what you get with the 'Roastmaster' deal? Perhaps you can specify to keep away from the dark side.

Interestingly, it works out at £5.63 a bag which is slightly more than Londinium's subscription which works out at £5.24 a bag (that's £26.30 for 5 x 250g but you can do it for just a month at a time).


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

RoloD said:


> Revelation has its fans here but for me it is far too dark (and I'm the one who always complains about roasts being too light). Personally, I avoid their Extra Dark roasts.
> 
> Why not ask them what you get with the 'Roastmaster' deal? Perhaps you can specify to keep away from the dark side.
> 
> Interestingly, it works out at £5.63 a bag which is slightly more than Londinium's subscription which works out at £5.24 a bag (that's £26.30 for 5 x 250g but you can do it for just a month at a time).


I would like to try Londinium beans but there's no chance I'm going to pay upwards of £10 for 250g including delivery, and there's absolutely no way I would start a subscription without trying first. If Reiss was to offer a cheaper price for your first bag he might have some converts!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 on this ^ ^

Maybe a ''forum special'' considering all the business heading his way via this machine launch


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

In the end I ordered a couple of the cheaper lower priced single estates, I figured with the impending festive period we would have more guests (as well as hosting Christmas day for the first time). 500g delivered for a touch over £8 cant grumble.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> I would like to try Londinium beans but there's no chance I'm going to pay upwards of £10 for 250g including delivery, and there's absolutely no way I would start a subscription without trying first. If Reiss was to offer a cheaper price for your first bag he might have some converts!


 I take you point! I have put this to Reiss - that the price for a single 250g bag is very offputting (wheareas the subscription price is quite reasonable). The thing is, Londinium is a very small, specialist operation and they basically roast to order - they are not really interested in dealing in single 250g bags. Unlike other roasters, you can take out a subscription for a month and cancel it straight away.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

RoloD said:


> I take you point! I have put this to Reiss - that the price for a single 250g bag is very offputting (wheareas the subscription price is quite reasonable). The thing is, Londinium is a very small, specialist operation and they basically roast to order - they are not really interested in dealing in single 250g bags. Unlike other roasters, you can take out a subscription for a month and cancel it straight away.


I completely understand that he doesn't want to be roasting small amounts here and there, but for me (and Gary and probably others) there is a big barrier to entry. If he offered a discount on your first bag (maybe choose one type of bean per week to offer in this deal - then at least he could put them all into one batch) then there might be more subscribers.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

The price of one 250g bag is quite honestly a joke.

When you buy 2x 250g bags it is getting more reasonable, yet still much more expensive than the competition. There is no incentive to give them a go. The home user would not normally order more than 500g at once to get through them in time before losing freshness.

With my cynical hat on it comes across as: if someone orders 250g and likes them then great, they can sign up for a subscription, if not then no problem, I have got £10 out of them for a very small order. I'm sure thats not their thought process but for me it is very bad business. The key to growth is attracting new customers, not just servicing well your existing ones. Maybe there is no desire to grow the beans side of the business with the machines taking off?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

This doesn't make sense? Understand he doesn't want to end up with tiny roasts but why doesn't he aggregate all the small orders into one and say ok you order 250g and he can't guarantee it will be sent until the next small roast day and there's a decent number of orders. I'm sure hasbean don't do badly out of small orders!

It's all about goodwill.....I use hasbean I see they deliver fast, have competitive prices and value me as a customer.....ill use them again and again! Same with the other micro roasters. I see londinium who price me out of the market because they don't want my 250g business and frankly I feel why should I jump through hoops when other roasters want my business.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

All coffee roasters start out small. Maybe he wants to stay small???

There is no way I'll be trying his beans, I'm not buying a kilo of something unknown, and I'm not paying a tenner for something that I can get from other roasters for £4.

Anyhoo, broke open the Organic Spirit espresso. Very pleasant as espresso and flat white


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

forzajuve said:


> The price of one 250g bag is quite honestly a joke.
> 
> ...With my cynical hat on it comes across as: if someone orders 250g and likes them then great, they can sign up for a subscription, if not then no problem, I have got £10 out of them for a very small order. I'm sure thats not their thought process but for me it is very bad business. The key to growth is attracting new customers, not just servicing well your existing ones. Maybe there is no desire to grow the beans side of the business with the machines taking off?





jimrobo said:


> This doesn't make sense? Understand he doesn't want to end up with tiny roasts but why doesn't he aggregate all the small orders into one and say ok you order 250g and he can't guarantee it will be sent until the next small roast day and there's a decent number of orders. I'm sure hasbean don't do badly out of small orders!


 To be honest, that was my reaction when I first went to the Londinium site - is he taking the piss? I agree, it is, shall we say, slightly eccentric marketing.

I only came into contact with Reiss after a bought my Mazzer Mini off him and he helped me set up my Cremina. He went out of his way to help me and gave me some beans. Since then I've been a fan - I just find his style of beans suit my tastes in the way that HasBean don't (and I must have tried 10 or more different HB blends and SOs). He's certainly a niche roaster but I think he knows his market.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been trying to get Revelation right. I only bought it since a Sicilian friend of mine was visiting and he prefers dark roasts in line with what he used to drink at home.

However I cannot drink it straight. It make nice cappuccino and lattes but as espresso its bitter. I've got my temp down at 91º, pulling 30g from 18g. I'm not used to dark roasts. Plus they're bloody messy in the vario!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Monkey_Devil said:


> I have been trying to get Revelation right. I only bought it since a Sicilian friend of mine was visiting and he prefers dark roasts in line with what he used to drink at home.
> 
> However I cannot drink it straight. It make nice cappuccino and lattes but as espresso its bitter. I've got my temp down at 91º, pulling 30g from 18g. I'm not used to dark roasts. Plus they're bloody messy in the vario!


Back on topic! How confident are you that your temps are right? Have you tried raising it until the water comes out slightly flash-boiling (should be 100-101 at the group) and seeing what your PID says?

Also maybe you just don't like dark roasted beans!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't done that, but then I'm not entirely worried how accurate it is. I know on my machine a good starting point is 92 and adjust by taste after that. Not very scientific lol but it works.

You may well be right. Its disappointing though, since the pulls though a naked portafilter are very much X rated.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Try a smaller dose? To be honest I always find it pretty forgiving. It might just be a matter of taste.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark roasts are easier to extract, or they have less that needs extracting. Always lovely looking pours and loads of crema.

Try 18.5-19g, obtaining 25g in 25 seconds and seeing if bitterness is apparent, if it is then live with it or add milk


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ive got a bag of revelation ready to go too.....I've never really been a fan of dark roasts so its going to be interesting!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

My order is due tomorrow, I think. Also got a bag of revelation. It's been a while since I have had a dark roast, although I used to like them, so it'll be interesting.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Just remembered I need to place an order. Is there anything outside the espresso blends that I should try for mainly espresso?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Union do a very nice fruity Kenya that I've used very happily in an Aeropress


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

My order arrived and I opened the rather expensive "finca granja la esperanza, cerro azul, geisha"

First go was a dial in French Press and the results were totally meh!

Roast looks ok, though. I'll try some other things and report back.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I tried the revelation today. First proper dark roast I have tried. Still need to tweak to see if i can get the prescribed flavours but it definitely tasted of liquorice (93C, 17g->28g) which was not expected (by me or probably union ).Very nice in milk.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Tried the esperanza in an Aeropress brew and got the passion fruit and other tropical fruit notes on the nose. Could do with extracting a bit more sweetness though.

I reckon this would be amazing as espresso. I've got to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

tribs said:


> Tried the esperanza in an Aeropress brew and got the passion fruit and other tropical fruit notes on the nose. Could do with extracting a bit more sweetness though.
> 
> I reckon this would be amazing as espresso. I've got to try it tomorrow.


You had me until I saw the price £16







even if there is 50% off. Went for a mixed 2kg of espresso blends and a couple of others







Discount code wouldn't work for any more than 2kg, did anyone else find this?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> You had me until I saw the price £16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I just thought, that's £8 I've saved and it might be very special.

Yeah, there is a 2kg limit per customer, which you can't really grumble about. You could always get someone else to order some for you, if you wanted more.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Or just set up another account. It just needs a different email address. My one year old son has an account with Union.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So the 2 microlot SOs arrived today, the service is unquestionably good. Tempted to order even more and delay orders such as yourselves!

So Hunapu bourbon, antiga, Guatemala & Los Crestones Alaska, Chirripo, Costa Rica both landed this morning and will be on brewed coffee duty for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Or just set up another account. It just needs a different email address. My one year old son has an account with Union.


My son is 15 months so plenty old enough for an account then


----------



## 2003-wood (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, I ordered 1kg of The Revolution extra dark roast - Its always nice to try a new blend!

I hope I like it... but not too much. Ive become pretty attached to Matthew Algie's Gama roast which for me is a great blend.

Most of the good coffee shop in Glasgow use the Gama blend - worth checking out if you can get your hands on some...

Cheers


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I missed this offer. Although reading a few recent posts am I right in thinking there is still an offer on? Would somebody be so kind and tell me how to get the offer (if there is one !).

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shinsplint said:


> I think I missed this offer. Although reading a few recent posts am I right in thinking there is still an offer on? Would somebody be so kind and tell me how to get the offer (if there is one !).
> 
> Thanks


Just click on the link on page 1 of this thread


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

oops.

Thanks, I have placed an order


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Nah, it's still on. Todays the last day. I've just made another order. Just add TIM1210 as a coupon code

I can recommend the emporium microlot. It's a mild smooth natural, similar to Extract's Strongman. Nice brewed and as espresso, great with milk. An all rounder.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

tribs said:


> Nah, it's still on. Todays the last day. I've just made another order. Just add TIM1210 as a coupon code
> 
> I can recommend the emporium microlot. It's a mild smooth natural, similar to Extract's Strongman. Nice brewed and as espresso, great with milk. An all rounder.


Cheers tribs. So I got in just in time







I ordered 250g each of Revelation, Bright Note, and Winter Blend


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

had a bit of a dabble myself in this


----------



## attila (Oct 18, 2011)

Still on thanks.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I had to try one of the Union dark roasts. I went for the Organic Natural Spirit Espresso.

The beans didn't look so bad. When the dark powdery grinds started adhering themselves to each and every nook on the SJ doser though, I was thinking to myself, 'What have I done?'









It looked really fine and extremely clumpy. I knew it was going to be a choker. I dropped the PID to 92C which I reckon is about 88-90C brew temp.

The dial in shot gave me 25g from 18g in 1min 16 secs. LOL.

The predominant taste was roasty. There was no real bitterness though, just roastiness. For this style, I'd say it was done quite well. Mouthfeel was good, and there was some natural sweetness.

I used it as the base for a latte, and it was a very satisfying drink. So much so that I really fancied another.

I reckon those who don't get the nuances of third wave speciality coffee would be pretty impressed with this.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

As espresso I found it close to sweet Italian styles. Bit lost in milk. The best in milk, for me, was Foundation for its full deep flavour, you get a bit of roastiness but it sits well with everything else. I've got some Rogue coming in January, but that will be as light and bright as I'm going for espresso.

As ever, it's all just a question of what tastes you like.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello one and all. Thanks to the alert here on the Forum I ordered 1kg Bright note espresso beans. Took a while to get the grind right.... Seems to hover between two notches on my Rocky (a stepless one needed now...?!) while maintaining a 15g dose and consistent tamp using the click mat which has been a boon. Quite a bit darker than my usual roasts but bursting with rich, full favour, sweet and lingering, light acidity.... Still keeps all these characteristics as a tasty long black... Don't do milk so can't comment. A great choice.... often rewarding to break from the usual two favourites of mine. Thanks again for broadcasting news of the offer.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Just about how long does it take union to actually roast and send coffee?

Ah hell, been sitting in the post office.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Take back what I said about the Winter Blend being dull in milk. It's awesome. Needs an 18g dose mind.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

hmm I'm not sure about the winter blend! I've just put it in and there seems to be some of that manurey taste on the back end for me!! Like what you had with the hasbean funky but its just a hint. Maybe it needs dialing in better. This is the first shot through, although it poured well.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

That manure will be from the Sidamo part of the blend. I really like it in milk, it's reminiscent of Extract Fudge E Bear, but maybe a little more tart. Big dose, tight pull and don't let it run on.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

ground the second shot finer and pulled it slightly shorter and it was far more balanced. The manure was almost gone. It was slightly there but this time because it was balanced it was really quite delicious!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

This is over yeah?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah....it's over. Was a good opportunity to try all their coffees for a good price.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Sure, I've been bang in to the Red Brick the last few months and starting to fancy a change.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

For milk I liked Foundation (really well-balanced flavours with lovely integrated roastiness) and their Winter blend which is lighter, fruitier but with a touch of funk. Organic Spirit was nice as espresso, Revelation is a big beast. None of these are verging on the third wave style, but suit tastes like mine.

Didn't try Bright Note, and Rogue is coming in January.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got foundation en route!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn! Don't know how I missed this. Code is now invalid


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I think Winter Blend is rather good - as ExpoBarista says, fruity and funky without any sourness.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the 3rd wavers could learn something about coffee from these guys


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Opened the Los Crestones Alaska, Chirripo, Costa Rica today (roasted 27th Nov) this is NOT a light roast, oils are showing! The coffee is very fresh as the bloom exploded.

The grounds smelled roasty and a bit musty too, however as the V60 cooled the flavours coming through were a little better than expected. Quite zingy, I can see where the lime descriptor comes from. But , and there is a big but I cant help but focus on the roasty element in there, it detracts too much. I think this might be better as espresso, pulled short and quick


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I think the 3rd wavers could learn something about coffee from these guys


Got my 2kg yesterday and looking forward to something with a darker roast.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Opened the Los Crestones Alaska, Chirripo, Costa Rica today (roasted 27th Nov) this is NOT a light roast, oils are showing! The coffee is very fresh as the bloom exploded.
> 
> The grounds smelled roasty and a bit musty too, however as the V60 cooled the flavours coming through were a little better than expected. Quite zingy, I can see where the lime descriptor comes from. But , and there is a big but I cant help but focus on the roasty element in there, it detracts too much. I think this might be better as espresso, pulled short and quick


& as suspected a glorious looking espresso pour first time. 28g out in 30 seconds. touch of bitter/roasty, limey acidty, not overly sweet.

Will back off the grind a touch & see what its like with the same ratio but quicker time.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I had some Revelation & Winter Blend delivered last week. Sat for a week and I tried them both.

Revelation is as they say a VERY dark coffee. Quite a beast as Espresso however with Milk it cuts through nicely and leaves a lovely caramel/treacle finish. If you do not like Dark roasts stay well away is my advice. It reminds me of the blend from Barista in Bristol (That was even more darkly roasted)

Winter Blend I thought I would try as filter in a French Press at work. I actually quite like it like this. Very fruity coffee will try as Espreso later.


----------



## siedkins (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up with the link!

I agree Revelation is very dark! I'm current enjoying Square Mile's espresso subscription as my tastes are towards lighter / more acidic espresso


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fair play to Union. I recieved a free microfibre steamwand cloth and mug. The mug was cracked in the post but cest la vie


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm on the winter blend at the moment and I think they really hit the spot with this as some others have mentioned. Dark but not too dark, soft acidity and a lovely lovely flavour. I'm in love


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I liked the Winter blend, but I like Foundation even more.

I'm expecting about 4 mugs


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you have to subscribe to their newsletter to receive the free mug and cloth? I can't remember if I did or not. I will no doubt order some more from them at some point though.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I subscribed to the newsletter and got my mug and cloth too, arrived Monday..... Had forgotten all about it









Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I subscribed to all four of my accounts. Nothing yet, but then it has been a bit snowy here.


----------

